# How can Health and Pastry help the local area? (Tulsehill, Brixton, Herne Hill, Brockwell Park)



## HealthandPastry (May 13, 2015)

Good Afternoon,

We have been fortunate enough to meet some of the local residents of our new patisserie and whole foods store at the bottom of tulsehill (31 tuslehill, SW2 2TJ incase you didn't know lol) 

Everyone has been very supportive and have shown their appreciation for what we are trying to do however, even though it is early days we would like to make a positive impact on our local communuity and the residents that reside within. Therefore we would love to hear from you guys, to tell us if there are any local groups that we can work with, events or occasions that may need help or volunteers? even if there are any products you would like to us to stock/source for you that you can't find we will try our best to get these.


We would really like to integrate with this area as there is such a diverse array of people who all have different wants and needs to which would would like to interact with.


We look forward to hearing from you lovely people soon


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 13, 2015)

Why are you shouting in the title for this thread?


----------



## Belushi (May 13, 2015)

BY STOPPING SHOUTING!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 13, 2015)

Do you have a website?
What are you going to be selling?


----------



## Blagsta (May 13, 2015)

Pastry


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Do you have a website?
> What are you going to be selling?


Healthy pastry.


----------



## HealthandPastry (May 13, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Why are you shouting in the title for this thread?



We Presume you are referring to the use of capital letters? Didn't realise it is viewed like this tbh


----------



## trabuquera (May 13, 2015)

Don't flytip anything
Don't tip any fats or oils down into the sewerage system (this creates fatbergs)
Make sure your unsold or unsaleable food goes to local food banks or church groups rather than into a bin
Make contact with local school(s) to see if they are interested in working with you on practical lessons, posters, or other stuff about healthy eating


----------



## HealthandPastry (May 13, 2015)

Belushi said:


> BY STOPPING SHOUTING!!!



again. We Presume you are referring to the use of capital letters? Didn't realise it is viewed like this tbh


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2015)

Have you been in touch with the Tulsehill Wholefoods And Tarts Society yet?


----------



## Belushi (May 13, 2015)

HealthandPastry said:


> again. We Presume you are referring to the use of capital letters? Didn't realise it is viewed like this tbh



Yeah, it's bad form on forums


----------



## HealthandPastry (May 13, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Healthy pastry.



our website is www.healthandpastry.com . We sell a range of free from products (gluten, egg, dairy free) we also have a range of dried fruits and nuts. come down and have a try


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2015)

.


----------



## tufty79 (May 13, 2015)

Stick one of these in yr window (caps locks's fine in this case)


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> Stick one of these in yr window (caps locks's fine in this case)
> 
> View attachment 71452


Yes. But put it through a spellcheck.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 13, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> Pastry


Pastry comes in many forms....


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 13, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Healthy pastry.


Um....not sure that works!


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Um....not sure that works!


Shut up!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 13, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Shut up!


Killjoy


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Killjoy


Lovejoy!


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

Foodbanks may appreciate goods for their tea stalls to offer people coming to use the service and for the volunteers.   They wouldn't give out batches of pastries and the like though.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 13, 2015)

WHY PEOPLE IN 20s NOT MAKE SOCIAL GROUP WITH PASTRY


----------



## blairsh (May 13, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> WHY PEOPLE IN 20s NOT MAKE SOCIAL GROUP WITH PASTRY


BECAUSEALLPEOPLEWITH20PASTRYSORMOREAREWHORESOFBABYLONPASTRYGROUPS!


----------



## Celyn (May 14, 2015)

I used to try making healthy pastry. Felt ever so righteous, but my wholemeal quiche _etc_ involved some edible bits and some pretty solid brick. Eventually gave on on the idea.    Still, I'm a lousy cook, so I bet clever people could actually do it.

(Making pastry is a great way to clean the fingernails, of course)


----------



## Ax^ (May 14, 2015)

Do you have bacon infused Pastries?


----------

